# Motor work on 15 650i



## Sprintcar fan (Jan 4, 2021)

I’m in the process of tearing down the motor. I need recommendations on rods pistons cam valves pretty much everything is getting replaced I’m also look for an exhaust as well I do not want anything raspy sounding. I’m looking for more of an American sound. Maybe somethings in the line of the corvette sound but louder thank for the help


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Wrong forum. You'll get a better answer in the F12/F13 section.


----------



## Sprintcar fan (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks @Shon528 for the info 👍


----------

